# Is that a fresh dirt mound?



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Yes it is


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Lol


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

When u going to get some tires for that rex?

Sent from my GT-P3110 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

When they don't cost 2 arms and 3 legs. And gas isn't $4/gal. And groceries go down. And my house is worth what I paid for it again.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

You'll be riding on the same ol' tires for a while then


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

Polaris425 said:


> When they don't cost 2 arms and 3 legs. And gas isn't $4/gal. And groceries go down. And my house is worth what I paid for it again.


 
lmao!!!!!!!!


----------



## bworm989 (Oct 22, 2012)

poor economy.


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

So did you ever make it up and over that thing?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Nah didn't try. There's no where to go over the back side so.... Not a good idea lol


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

AAHhh where is the adventure??? LOL Make your own place to go... JK I wouldnt have either with no place to go. Is the box in the back bolted down?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Nah just strapped in for now.


----------



## Corn likker (Sep 26, 2012)

Polaris425 said:


> When they don't cost 2 arms and 3 legs. And gas isn't $4/gal. And groceries go down. And my house is worth what I paid for it again.


Amen


----------



## james83 (Oct 31, 2012)

proably be riding on bald tires if your waiting on all that


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

james83 said:


> proably be riding on bald tires if your waiting on all that


Probably so James. Probably so. Hopefully once my wife is down w/ her masters & gets a better paying full time job she can take back her half the bills and daddy will have more Teryx accessory money.


----------

